# Broadcast Spreader Can you guys lend me a hand picking out a good one.



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, So I have about 2 Acres of lawn, Its has gardens and trees mixed in there. I am looking for a Broadcast Spreader for fertilizer/Lime and at times seed. I have a scotts drop spreader and a hand held one but I mostly borrow one from the gold course which is a Lesco. I like the Lesco but it is around $500 and for the amount I use it would be hard to justify.

Is this one any good?
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B002U0KDH8/?coliid=I1SWC436XND5KJ&colid=3OBL8NP2K85GE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

I am open to other suggestions, I was thinking of getting one to tow behind tractor or ATV but I don't mind pushing it.

Thank you


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I know you say you don't mind pushing, but I vote something tow behind for 2 acres.


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

I may get a pull one at some point but I want to get a push one as well, Maybe I'll get both now.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Used Lesco on Facebook Marketplace. Look for one with a stainless steal frame/80 lb hopper.


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

I have been looking, but nothing close.


----------



## jpsrules (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a 130lbs agrifab push spreader. It's great but too big for an acre. I didn't go with a tow behind because I often have to do yardwork after 7PM and I don't want to upset the neighborhood. If you can swing it I would go tow behind or 80lbs push spreader. Construction is important but I consider agrifab a cheapo brand and my stuff has held up well.


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

What makes it to big? Is the whole unit really big? Is it not easy to get around? Do the tow behinds work well? Any suggestions on one?


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

I ended up getting the https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B002U0KDH8/?coliid=I1SWC436XND5KJ&colid=3OBL8NP2K85GE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it My local Agway had one and it seemed to be decently made. The reason I did this is nothing local to me had anything decent. I did the market place search but living in the country everything is a trip and was not worth it. I plan to purchase a tow behind or a electric ATV mount one. If the one I get is junk I'll sell it and continue to borrow the Lesco until and then just buy one and be done with it.


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

SO I received the Spreader from Home Depot yesterday, I wen to assemble it today and there are 4 Major parts missing, Not a nuts and bolts or a pin but main braces, Rods, and the main spreader disk. I can't even start to assemble it. I called the company and they are going to send me the parts but they didn't really seem to care. The box from Home depot didn't appear open and the unit does not appear to have been assembled before. Not off to a good start here. The gear box is noisy and came with one tiny spot of grease.


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

I have the same 130# capacity Agri-Fab spreader and have used it for 2 years now. Overall I am very happy with it. I disagree with the person that said it is too big. With 2 acres of lawn you wouldn't want anything with a smaller capacity as you would need to refill it way too often. I agree that the gearbox is noisy but it will help if you remove the cover and put additional grease on the gears. Remember to hose it out good after every use and it should last you for many years.


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes I did put ample amounts of grease on the gears, I just would like to get it together, I am hoping after I receive the 6 Missing parts that I don't find any other missing.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I have this spreader and really like it. It is probably too big for my 7500 sq/ft lawn, but I don't mind. I've noticed lately that it's making more "grinding" noise than before. I plan to apply grease and oil like the user manual says.

Overall, I'm happy with it. It's definitely a huge step up from the Scott's spreader I had before. I make sure to rinse it out after every use.

I'm surprised about the missing parts. Mine came with everything. I needed the assembly video to get it together. The manual was not enough. http://www.agri-fab.com/Products/Push-Spreaders/130-lb-push-spreader.aspx


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I know you say you don't mind pushing, but I vote something tow behind for 2 acres.


Or mounted. If it's a nice, level 2 acre piece, then something like the Lesco would be just fine. But if I had tractors or a ZTR already, ...... mounted sounds mighty fine.

Realistically however, an 80lb commercial push spreader is going to be the lowest cost that will do the job. Most mounted options are bigger price tags than the Lesco 80lb.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?storeId=6970&catalogId=11652&langId=-1&pageSize=12&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=2&showResultsPage=true&pageView=image&N=99&ipp=48&Ntt=spreader&searchTerm=spreader&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ns=P-SalesRank|1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I know you say you don't mind pushing, but I vote something tow behind for 2 acres.
> ...


+1, I got a Spyker 12V w/receiver hitch mount for the new place. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2021)

I may get a tractor/hitch mounted one at some point as well. Putting the unit together was not bad, I used the manual and had a you tube video playing as well. I have not use it yet but plan on using it soon.


----------

